
A Time to Kill iTunes - perseusprime11
https://500ish.com/a-time-to-kill-itunes-2d9a24529b9a
======
firasd
Agreed. The only way to save this app is a mercy kill: sunset iTunes, and
separate it into different parts. But I suspect Apple has a business reason to
keep the monolith: iPhone syncing and iTunes store are bundled together.

